

I Was an Amazon Chew Toy - slyall
http://www.theawl.com/2015/01/i-was-an-amazon-chew-toy?src=longreads

======
rlkf
Being a European, I find this very... surreal.

It is often considered that our labor regulations and unions encumbers
businesses, but when I read stories like this I can't help thinking that it's
actually the other way around.

